# Vizslas on the Furniture - Yes or No?



## pippa31

My husband and I are trying to decide whether or not we will let our V, Pippa, on the furniture. I feel one way and my husband feels the other  Would love thoughts from other Vizsla owners about this topic...Thanks!


----------



## Mischa

Well which ever of you is against it, does not want advice from us. 
Mischa sleeps in our bed.
And right now she's sleeping on my leg on the couch.


----------



## laurita

While I think either is fine, I personally don't allow my 7 month old on the couch. He's not allowed to jump on my bed but I'll put him on the bed sometimes. He seems to handle this fine and has never tried to jump on the bed himself. Some reasons I like this is that: I can cuddle with him if I want to, but I don't have to accommodate him or worry about him guarding a space. Additionally, if someone else watches him I don't have to worry about him on their furniture.


----------



## kellygh

The most important thing, IMO, is to come to a resolution & be on the same page!! Allowing animals on furniture is a personal decision; however, it is imperative that rules are set & enforced the same way by each family member. The hard part will be deciding which human gets their way ;D. You can not have one person allow, even occasionally, while the other person reprimands/punishes. We do not allow our dogs on the furniture for a variety of reasons. Just remember, once you start, there is no turning back


----------



## SandraDee

Scout is allowed on our couches. I like cuddling with him. My husband was anti dog on couch, until we actually brought Scout home and now he's completely on board . We've trained him to sit in a spot that has a cover on it, so he doesn't stink up the whole couch (nit that he really stinks, but non dog owners can always smell dog), and doesn't get hair everywhere. If we have people over we just take the cover off.

The bed is a different story, He is allowed up if invited onto any of our beds. But he is not allowed on the bed if anyone is actually sleeping on the bed he wants to get on. He has a bed beside ours thqt he can hang out on, and he's not allowed in the kids rooms when they are asleep.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html

If your kids can sit on the couch then your Vizsla should also. After all, it's there house too.

I first started insisting the dogs not get on the couches and chairs, but after about 6 months, I went, "What the heck." 

We got coach covers that can be cleaned. The Jeep has covers. They only get on the bed when invited otherwise they sleep in their crates in the bedroom. They like their crates as long as they are close to us.

Keep their nails trimmed close so they don't rip the fabrics. Leather just doesn't work for us.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/art-of-nail-trimming.html


Rod a.k.a redbirddog


----------



## datacan

Some trainers insist that any elevated position is reserved for higher ranking members of the pack. 
I think that is rubbish. 
Only reason I don't allow Sam on the leather sofa is because I value my furniture and Sam would love to chew on it.


----------



## mswhipple

Willie is allowed to go anywhere he wants in the house. He has never hurt anything, and is always respectful of my belongings. He knows what belongs to him (toys, his dishes and blankets) and what belongs to me (everything else). He is a mature adult dog, however, and if he was still going through his puppy stages, I'm sure I would be doing more "policing". 

He gets up on the furniture, but I do have his blankets strategically placed. They wash and dry nicely. He is such a good boy, I wouldn't dream of restricting him in any way, except if it was for safety reasons. (For example, I do enforce a rest period after he eats, to avoid bloat.)


----------



## RubyRoo

We went back and forth on this. We decided to let Ruby on the couch but she is only allowed on one spot of our sectional. We have a blanket there for her and protects my new couch. She is pretty good about going there. She has jumped up to other spots when a visitor is there but we tell her to go to her spot. 

Sometimes I will be laying with her on the couch and I move around too much, she will give me a look and then go lay on her dog bed. How dare I interrupt her sleep...lol.


----------



## Macaroni

This is a personal choice, as everyone has said, but my strong suggestion is decide what is allowable and be consistant and strict...I wish I had headed this advice! We allowed Mac on the couch as a pup, but as he's gotten bigger it's not so comfortable and we don't have a specific chair for him (however, in the summer he prefers the floor). Problem w/ this is he got the idea he was allowed on all furniture in and outside the home..which you don't want when visiting friends/family. So we have been working on not letting him on furniture for the last few months and it seems to have almost been cured. But be consistant..any exceptions and these guys will take full advantage...they don't understand grey (at least Mac doesn't)..needsot be black or white. 

In regards to the bed...Mac was crated until 5.5months, then we started letting him sleep w/ us. It was fine for a while...but he's pretty big boy at 8 months and it just doesn't work in a queen size bed...and w/ him always wanting to sleep by our heads and stretching out and kicking us in the face, back, etc w/ his legs. So now we are working on him staying on his dog bed at the foot of the bed. Only started about a week ago (he;s no longer allowed on the bed at all) but he's improving a little every night. Hopefully at some point in the distant future he'll understand he can come up only when invited (for some cuddling on weekend mornings).

Best of luck w/ whatever you decide.


----------



## gunnr

I'm in the no dogs on the furniture camp. However, there are a 1/2 dozen high quality, large, dog beds/pads throughout the house. If they're laying on the hard floor, it's because they chose too.
Each person/household is different, and it's a personal choice. My only advice however is that once you allow it to begin, it will be very difficult to adjust the behavior later in the future. Make sure it's what you want 10-12 years from now.


----------



## hobbsy1010

We are also in the no settee(couch) camp. We are also no upstairs, our Viz accepts our ways/rules, what i do is join him on the floor when relaxing/watching TV.


----------



## pippa31

Thanks for all the good advice...the debate continues at our house....although we have agreed no furniture AT ALL until we reach a conclusion! It was great to read all the different perspectives....


----------



## angelas3

We have also decide the "no sofa rule" At the moment Cooper would LOVE to lie on the sofa and will try a few times, we tell him off and usually have to pick him up as he does the dying dog thing ! he then gets the message and will go lie in his crate. 

I think he just wants to be next to us so sometimes I will go on the floor with him and he'll come lie on my legs. Thats ok at the moment as he's only 13 weeks so have started to bring his cushion from crate to lie next to me.

We are also doing no upstairs i like my bed to myself to much, even my kids don't get to go there !!!!!


----------



## jakersmomma

We all very much enjoy Jake lounging around with us therefore we allow him on all furniture in the house. After all....it is just furniture and can be replaced. You will only have your Vizsla for so long.....enjoy him or her to the fullest. That is my opinion but it may be because there was no way I could keep Jake off the furniture


----------



## mswhipple

It really is just a matter of personal preferences and priorities. This thread reminds me of a conversation I had with my next-door-neighbor a few years back,

My previous dog, Aini, went blind due to diabetes-induced cataracts (and I should add that she was only four-years-old when she lost her eyesight). It cost me a little over $4,000 USD to get her the eye surgery. I made the mistake of telling my neighbor about it, and she said "Geez, you could have had a very fine Italian leather sofa for that amount of money!" Of course, she was right, but instead I chose to buy my dog her eyesight back. It was the most gratifying money I have ever spent. 

I believe that most people here on the forums, if faced with that decision, would make the same choice I did. Hopefully, you will never have a young dog who goes blind, though. I'm just sayin' ...


----------



## jld640

Savannah is only allowed on the couch when invited. Like Ruby, if people are moving around too much, she will give a look and then go to her dog bed for some undisturbed sleep. She is not allowed on the bed.


----------



## Mischa

jld640 said:


> Savannah is only allowed on the couch when invited. Like Ruby, if people are moving around too much, she will give a look and then go to her dog bed for some undisturbed sleep. She is not allowed on the bed.


It is really important to have rules and boundaries. They will take full advantage if you let them. 

We really enjoy her company so we allow it, but only when she sits first. 
She gets off when we tell her to, and that is all that matters to us.


----------



## Linescreamer

1. My furniture cost too much to replace.
2. I am the pack leader and thus, the dog stays on the floor.
3. I hate dog hair on my clothes, and so do the people I invite to my home who use the furniture.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We are in the "not on couch" camp also. We have a doxie and a min pin as well who.....since are small dogs are allowed on the couch but dont get on unless someone sits down and they are invited up.

Even though Lincoln is a member of our family also being that he is a larger dog breed than our small dogs we opt for him to remain off of the furniture. 
It is all just personal preference and we feel more comfortable with our baby V on the floor. If one of us want to cuddle with him on our laps we sit in the floor with him..... like my husband is doing as we speak.


----------



## Coya

Our 8 week old Vizsla is allowed on a certain part of the couch. We have a blanket over one of the cusions and arms and it's her special spot. We call it "Coya's couch"  She seems to respond well to it already.


----------



## harrigab

datacan said:


> Some trainers insist that any elevated position is reserved for higher ranking members of the pack.
> I think that is rubbish.
> Only reason I don't allow Sam on the leather sofa is because I value my furniture and Sam would love to chew on it.


early days for us yet, but that's my way of thinking too. We only got our leather corner suite a few months ago and it cost over £2000,,,,really don't want to get it eaten just yet!


----------



## redbirddog

> 1. My furniture cost too much to replace.
> 2. I am the pack leader and thus, the dog stays on the floor.
> 3. I hate dog hair on my clothes, and so do the people I invite to my home who use the furniture.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html

*A Notice to People Who Visit My Home * 

If you don't want Vizsla red hair on your clothes, stay off the furniture.

Yes, they have some disgusting habits. So do I, and so do you. What's your point?

Of course they smell a little like dogs.

It's Bailey's nature to try to sniff your crotch. Please feel free to sniff his.

I like them a lot better than I like most people.

To you, Bailey and Chloe are dogs. To me they are an adopted son and daughter, who are red, short-haired, walk on all fours, don't speak clearly, and don't care for cats.

I have no problem with any of these things.

Vizslas don't ask for money all the time, are easier to train than kids, usually come when called, never drive your car, don't hang out with drug using friends, don't smoke or drink, don't worry about whether they have the latest fashions, don't wear your clothes, don't need a gazillion dollars for college, and if they get pregnant you can sell the puppies !!


----------



## harrigab

redbirddog said:


> 1. My furniture cost too much to replace.
> 2. I am the pack leader and thus, the dog stays on the floor.
> 3. I hate dog hair on my clothes, and so do the people I invite to my home who use the furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html
> 
> *A Notice to People Who Visit My Home *
> 
> If you don't want Vizsla red hair on your clothes, stay off the furniture.
> 
> Yes, they have some disgusting habits. So do I, and so do you. What's your point?
> 
> Of course they smell a little like dogs.
> 
> It's Bailey's nature to try to sniff your crotch. Please feel free to sniff his.
> 
> I like them a lot better than I like most people.
> 
> To you, Bailey and Chloe are dogs. To me they are an adopted son and daughter, who are red, short-haired, walk on all fours, don't speak clearly, and don't care for cats.
> 
> I have no problem with any of these things.
> 
> Vizslas don't ask for money all the time, are easier to train than kids, usually come when called, never drive your car, don't hang out with drug using friends, don't smoke or drink, don't worry about whether they have the latest fashions, don't wear your clothes, don't need a gazillion dollars for college, and if they get pregnant you can sell the puppies !!
Click to expand...

 ;D ;D, this is why I'd like a "like" button......brilliant!


----------



## Mighty Hunter

We originally decided that the pup was to stay off the furniture. However, we noticed that if he felt like he was being ignored ie: told to lay in his bed, he would just get up and be mischievous. All night long we would be up down up down chasing after him. If I did let him lay in my lap he would go right to sleep. I know it probably wasn't a smart move on our part but I do enjoy cuddling with him and have found it be great bonding time. In his own little ways he finds how to say thank you, melts my heart.


----------



## charlie2011

We originally said no animals on the furniture. As you can tell, that has been strictly enforced


----------



## Ozkar

I am with RBD on this. If you don't like my dogs, or their hair, or the odd occasional nocturnal emmission in the lounge room, then don't come over. We won't miss you! 

As far as boundaries go, my dogs both know who the pack leader is. They also know he doesn't rule by fear, but is a benevolent and inclusive pack leader. The rules are, lounges are for lounging on, regardless of how many legs you have, but, the leader gets to determine which spot is his!!


----------



## hollyandnick

Lucy is allowed on our couch. She loves to stretch out or curl up near the arm with a blanket we have for her. She also loves to sit up on the couch and look out the window at the city. We have a bed in the living room for her as well and she loves it. She is NOT allowed on our bed though. All our other chairs are either metal or wood. She has learned not to get up on them and does not chew any furniture.


----------



## redrover

Jasper's allowed on my furniture. It's leather, but he has always been very good about respecting my property. No chewing, no scratching, no digging. I'm spoiled! He's not exactly keen on laying down on the leather directly, though. He likes to either sleep on one of the throw pillows, or I usually have a fleece blanket tucked around one of the cushions that he likes to lay on. He also knows where I sit, and doesn't try to sit there himself. 

I admit that I _do_ have to work better on getting him to not just immediately jump up on furniture, especially at other houses. He's excellent at "Off!" so he'll get off right away...but I suppose it's bad manners. Usually if someone's on the floor with him he's ok, but if we're all up on the furniture...


----------



## Sahara

A year ago I had a one and a half year old vizsla, and a queen size bed. This year I have a two and a half old vizsla, a fifteen week old vizsla and a king size bed. Any questions?


----------



## KonasPop

We're in the no camp, but have been for all of our dogs. 
mostly it was the hair on the couch thing - im a clean freak so that was the final call. I subscribe to some of the pack stuff but more and more I just prefer the dog next to me on her floor bed, as my foot warmer in the winters ....

Oh yeah - to one of the posts up top, you do have to monitor the heck out of them if you don't allow them on. In our case, she was so darn tired everynight she just pooped out from 6pm to 7am. Found her bed, pawed the **** out of it for a while, turns 8 circles, smells, paws some more, .....you get the point. She eventually lays down. If she's not tired though - you have two choices with a 8 mo old v

put a leash on her and wait til she settles in or get up ever 30 seconds and make sure she's not doing something incredibly bad!!!


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

We have a set of couches they can be on and one they cannot. They just took a little time with positive correction. It works well and they are smart enough to know the difference between upstairs and downstairs. I cannot imagine not cuddling with my pups, but like someone else said totally a personal choice. Our dogs cannot come on our bed, now they know the rules we can break them, but I agree with one writer you need to be firm and on the same page.


----------



## tracker

We will be getting our V in a few weeks or so, and right now are saying we will not allow him on the furniture in the house. I have a feeling it will be much more difficult once he is here. 

Agree with the opinion that once they are allowed on the furniture, they will become very confused if you do not allow them on the furniture later on.


----------



## denparkin

I would love to allow Brooklyn on the couch at home, but we decided since we take her visiting to family and friends so often, it's not fair to expect her to be welcome onto other peoples couches. It's just a matter of consistency. We take her pillow/bed with us wherever we go so she has something comfy and familiar to settle on.


----------



## Cavedog

For me, petting Dax while he is curled up next to me with his head in my lap is therapeutic. I wouldn't give that up just to avoid a little dog hair.


----------



## harrigab

I don't see a V on the sofa... ;D


----------



## denparkin

It's a month later and Brooklyn is beside me on the couch...

She was really sick with hookworm so I let her on the couch to comfort her. I liked it so much it stuck


----------



## harrigab

hopefully Brooklyn, and not the hookworm Den ;D.....


----------



## Suliko

Sophie’s furniture rules:

Couch in the living room – yes
Couch in the basement – NO
Bed in guest bedroom – yes, day/night
Bed in our bedroom – yes while watching TV/reading book; lights out – Sophie out

When Sophie goes to visit with us, we bring her “place” – a soft mat – with us


----------



## threefsh

We set our rules before we even brought Riley home. She's allowed on the couch, but not on the bed. It was a compromise because my husband wanted her on both the couch and bed, but I didn't want her on either!


----------



## Mischa

Suliko said:


> When Sophie goes to visit with us, we bring her “place” – a soft mat – with us


That is an excellent idea!


----------



## Valhalla

We let ours on the couch & the bed. They do not sleep with us in bed, though. They are just to warm, snuggly, and velcro-y to pass up


----------



## Spuds Mom

We originally were going to be in the "no" camp as well, until we figured out how smart and trainable Vizslas are. After knowing he can learn the differences between surfaces, we decided together the rules for him, so we would all be consistent. 

Spud is allowed on the couch on his blanket only (looks just like Coya's picture), but no other furniture. In fact, there is a tape line in the hallway he is not allowed to cross so he doesn't even know what a human bed is (he's crate trained). 

It works for us, but every household is different!


----------

